
Exponential growth devours and corrupts - happy-go-lucky
https://m.signalvnoise.com/exponential-growth-devours-and-corrupts-c5562fbf131#.kyqot2nj5
======
m-j-fox
I want to agree so hard with many of the cogent points in this post.

Still, I want to complain that, like so many rants about Silicon Valley or the
world in general, there is nothing constructive here. There's nothing anyone
can do about the way things work as long as the VCs don't run out of money.

Does anyone have a prescription for public policy or a personal plan of action
that could result in a tech economy that is healthy, productive and humane? I
don't know. People still go to school for nursing. People still get
engineering degrees and go to work for Ford. Lots of people attempt side
projects and small businesses on the Internet without trying for exponential
growth. So maybe things aren't so bad.

What is the medium pimpin' version of Uber, I wonder? Could we have a local,
employee-owned driving co-op? Could we divide the pie a little differently so
that drivers are happy and developers have enough incentive to make a quality
product but not so much incentive that they make an exploitative one? I guess
we'll have to wait for the end of the subsidy wars between Uber and Lyft
before anyone can attempt it. And then, where will the leadership come from?
Who will do the work of building a startup, explicitly avoiding a model
allowing a big exit for the founders and investors?

------
m0llusk
People say money corrupts, but philosophers point out it is the love of money
that is corrupting. Here too there is a potentially important distinction
between exponential growth and the want of it.

